# To the Auburn fans on the board......



## Rebel Yell (Jan 8, 2014)

Congradulations on a very hard fought and well coached game.  Y'all gave us all we could handle and I'm actually glad y'all did.  We just played the greatest BCS Championship game ever.  What a way to send the BCS out!!!!!!!!!!!

Auburn had ALOT batter team than I gave them credit for.  I don't think any less of FSU for having to survive that game, all the credit goes to Gus Malzahn, his staff and his players.  They came in with a great gameplan and his players executed against one of the top offenses and defenses in cfb.

 There will be no gloating from this Nole fan and shouldn't be from any others towards any Auburn fan. 


Now for all you jocksniffing "SEC" commies who didn't have a dog in the fight......

How did it feel to watch that team full of second rate, ACC talent out SEC the SEC Champions?  All I heard was how FSU couldn't win a close game, FSU can't play from behind, the SEC talent would wear us down, FSU can't play 4 quarters, FSU's never seen an offense like this.

The game didn't go the way I thought it would, credit where it's due, but we won the game EVERYBODY said we couldn't win.  We wore down Auburn, we completed the largest comeback in BCSCG history, we were BETTER in the 4th quarter than the first three, we played pretty darn good against that offense, despite giving Auburn the ball on our 25 twice.

Once again, to the Auburn fans, congrats on a great game.  
And to the "SEC" communists......









Go Noles!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2014)

Well said....Love that SIG line


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jan 8, 2014)

second-best BCS title game...


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 8, 2014)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> second-best BCS title game...



Behind?  USC/Texas?  I won't really argue that one.  Valid opinion.


----------



## Buzz (Jan 8, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Behind?  USC/Texas?  I won't really argue that one.  Valid opinion.



Agreed.    

Anyone see this ridiculous article on College Football News?  I think this fella should trade football for the Bachelor...   Look at the grades he gives games I think were excellent.

http://cfn.scout.com/2/1363720.html


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 8, 2014)

I was actually pulling for FSU but I am puzzled by your comment about winning a game that everybody said you couldn't win. Wasn't FSU favored by almost 9 points? I'd say most everybody expected FSU to win.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 8, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> I was actually pulling for FSU but I am puzzled by your comment about winning a game that everybody said you couldn't win. Wasn't FSU favored by almost 9 points? I'd say most everybody expected FSU to win.



We were favored to beat Auburn, but I heard repeatedly that if the game went the way it did, there was no way we'd win.

We couldn't come from behind....check

We wouldn't be able to play with Auburn if it was close in the 4th quarter.....check

You get where I'm going.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 8, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Florida State won. That is all that matters. Roll Tide.



Fixed.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 8, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> I was actually pulling for FSU but I am puzzled by your comment about winning a game that everybody said you couldn't win. Wasn't FSU favored by almost 9 points? I'd say most everybody expected FSU to win.



A lot of the "experts" on ESPN picked FSU to win. Here in south ga it was a different story. Most of the Sec guys I know made sure that I knew FSU had absolutely no chance b/c they were from the Acc.

It seems that the closer it came to game time the more you heard about Auburn. I was just happy to see FSU get settled in and make the necessary adjustments at half. It was awesome to watch the Noles, with the entire SEC on their back, march down the field with 1:12 remaining and rip the BCS trophy from the Sec.


----------



## greene_dawg (Jan 8, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> We were favored to beat Auburn, but I heard repeatedly that if the game went the way it did, there was no way we'd win.
> 
> We couldn't come from behind....check
> 
> ...



I get where you are going but I think it was more of a "we'll see if FSU can" in those circumstances. They were unproven in that regard. Practically all of their games were over by the half. Congrats on the win.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jan 8, 2014)

greene_dawg said:


> I get where you are going but I think it was more of a "we'll see if FSU can" in those circumstances. They were unproven in that regard. Practically all of their games were over by the half. Congrats on the win.



Maybe it was a "we'll see if FSU can" with some folks, but a lot of the SEC fans I know kept telling me how our weak schedule was going to be unveiled on the field Monday night and how we didn't stand a chance against battle-tested Auburn.  With about 5 minutes left in the game, that changed to "if you guys do win, at least you can't say you whooped us".  Just whistle the tune you're given I guess.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 8, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Fixed.



Auburn losing is more important to me than FSU winning. Congrats nevertheless.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 8, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Auburn losing is more important to me than FSU winning. Congrats nevertheless.



I know right, its all one in the same no matter how its said.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 8, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Behind?  USC/Texas?  I won't really argue that one.  Valid opinion.



No, behind UM/OSU then UT/USC!!!

That game is getting further away in peoples minds but the hitting and intensity in that game was off the charts. Then it went to 2 overtimes, are you kidding me!!! I actually just rewatched it so I could reminisce how OSU used to play defense. 

It is still said that there where more NFL STARTERS in that game than any other NC game. OSU had 9 of the 11 starters on defense that ended up starting in the NFL and 6 on offense. UM had 8 on defense and 9 on offense (basically 2 NFL teams playing each other). This doesn't even take into account the underclassmen that played in that game that eventually started in the NFL. 

I know, enough about the old days!


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 8, 2014)

congrats FSU. I did not watch any of the game but I heard it was a good one. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 8, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> *There will be no gloating from this Nole fan and shouldn't be from any others towards any Auburn fan. *
> 
> 
> Now for all you jocksniffing "SEC" commies who didn't have a dog in the fight......
> ...



Liar.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jan 8, 2014)

Michigan St and Stanford were the best 2 teams in the country.


----------



## alanramc (Jan 8, 2014)

congrats on a good game I give you that BUT when you win 3 out of four years you can talk then !!!!!!! ROLLTIDE ROLL !!!!!!!!!!!! WE WILL BE BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JKnieper (Jan 8, 2014)

Congrats to FSU.  Great team, great game, great win!

War Eagle.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 9, 2014)

alanramc said:


> congrats on a good game I give you that BUT when you win 3 out of four years you can talk then !!!!!!! ROLLTIDE ROLL !!!!!!!!!!!! WE WILL BE BACK !!!!!!!!!!!!!



Quit living in the past.   We've won one of the last one.

Seriously, I like Bama and Saban (any sensible Nole fan should), but y'all better get the spread figured out quick.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 9, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Quit living in the past.   We've won one of the last one.
> 
> Seriously, I like Bama and Saban (any sensible Nole fan should), but y'all better get the spread figured out quick.



Hopefully the film room has been busy watching the second half of the BCSNCG. FSU figured out how to stop it in the second half.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2014)

It's called tackling.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 9, 2014)

*To the Auburn fans on this board*



Matthew6 said:


> Auburn losing is more important to me than FSU winning. Congrats nevertheless.



If we are in your head that much, then just think about it til' November 2014, we beat you in the Iron Bowl, and you lost to Oklahoma.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2014)

Kawaliga said:


> If we are in your head that much, then just think about it til' November 2014, we beat you in the Iron Bowl, and you lost to Oklahoma.



Better hurry up and return your BCS tee shirt.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 9, 2014)

Matthew6 said:


> Better hurry up and return your BCS tee shirt.



They're still available.....


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 9, 2014)

*To the Auburn fans on the board...*



Matthew6 said:


> Better hurry up and return your BCS tee shirt.



I don't count my chickens before they hatch, and unlike some folks, I don't claim national championships that I never won.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 9, 2014)

Kawaliga said:


> I don't count my chickens before they hatch, and unlike some folks, I don't claim national championships that I never won.



I've never won one. How many have you got. I bet it's a lot of em.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 9, 2014)

Rebel Yell, It is obvious there isn't much to you, since in an earlier post, you said "there will be no gloating from this nole' fan". Just so you and your pack will know, I'm over losing the BCS game. Coming from where we were last year, and accomplishing what we did this year is plenty for me. The scary part for you is, we will be as good or better next season.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 9, 2014)

*To the Auburn fans on the board...*



Matthew6 said:


> I've never won one. How many have you got. I bet it's a lot of em.



You must be drunk, or are you just silly.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jan 9, 2014)

Just for the record...I think bama and saban would have beaten florithug state. The 2nd best sec team went to the national championship game and "lost" to the criminoles. Winston couldn't hit the broad side of a barn in the first half and he had to throw 5 yard passes in the second half. Auburn has a cornerback playing qb and they still almost won. Saban and aj would have dominated that fsu offense.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 9, 2014)

*To the Auburn fans on the board...*



242outdoors said:


> Just for the record...I think bama and saban would have beaten florithug state. The 2nd best sec team went to the national championship game and "lost" to the criminoles. Winston couldn't hit the broad side of a barn in the first half and he had to throw 5 yard passes in the second half. Auburn has a cornerback playing qb and they still almost won. Saban and aj would have dominated that fsu offense.



Should' woulda' coulda', but they didn't make it past Auburn, but you are claiming bama' to be the best SEC team?


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jan 9, 2014)

Rebel Yell said:


> Congradulations on a very hard fought and well coached game.  Y'all gave us all we could handle and I'm actually glad y'all did.  We just played the greatest BCS Championship game ever.  What a way to send the BCS out!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Auburn had ALOT batter team than I gave them credit for.  I don't think any less of FSU for having to survive that game, all the credit goes to Gus Malzahn, his staff and his players.  They came in with a great gameplan and his players executed against one of the top offenses and defenses in cfb.
> 
> ...



Not necessarily an SEC commie. HOWEVER, you must admit that FSU has built a caliber of team that is MUCH better than their other conference teams. Fsu had a team this year that was more like an SEC team, several Saban proteges on the coaching as well that proved they could win. I was pulling for Fsu in this one and glad they pulled it off. 
Obviously we will never know for sure, but im not certain that FSU would have had a 40pt margin of victory season average playing in the SEC. I mean, they did have to put "The Drive" together to come back and win against the one SEC team they played. Hard to do that week in, week out. 
Again, GREAT VICTORY and Role Noles. Probably the most exciting Championship game I've ever watched, and this coming from a Bama Fan!


----------



## Yotedawg (Jan 9, 2014)

242outdoors said:


> Just for the record...I think bama and saban would have beaten florithug state. The 2nd best sec team went to the national championship game and "lost" to the criminoles. Winston couldn't hit the broad side of a barn in the first half and he had to throw 5 yard passes in the second half. Auburn has a cornerback playing qb and they still almost won. Saban and aj would have dominated that fsu offense.



So what you are saying is the best SEC team went to the Sugar Bowl and got raped by OU. 

It's all so clear now...........


----------



## 242outdoors (Jan 10, 2014)

Bama is the best sec team. Auburn had two miracle weeks in a row. If uga knocks that pass down then bama blows out auburn and then they blow out mizzou and blow out the criminoles. Bama didn't care about the sugar bowl. U have two national championship rings and you're gonna get fired up to play the sugar bowl against a non top 10 team? Saban looked real upset calling the national championship. All they care about is national championships. Nick Marshall is not a national championship qb. Marshall couldn't lead the New England patriots and win the national championship. 

Fsu just thinks they did something so miraculous in beating an sec team.....they beat auburn.....the same team who caught a tipped pass to beat an unranked uga team. Fsu would crumble in the sec. Winston wouldn't make it 3 games in a row without being hurt. He looked like a scared little kid in the first half. It's ok jameis just throw 2 yard passes and let the receivers run and do all the work. Heisman? I don't think so.......


----------



## 99Roadking (Jan 10, 2014)

*Diaper change, Isle 242*



242outdoors said:


> Bama is the best sec team. Auburn had two miracle weeks in a row. If uga knocks that pass down then bama blows out auburn and then they blow out mizzou and blow out the criminoles. Bama didn't care about the sugar bowl. U have two national championship rings and you're gonna get fired up to play the sugar bowl against a non top 10 team? Saban looked real upset calling the national championship. All they care about is national championships. Nick Marshall is not a national championship qb. Marshall couldn't lead the New England patriots and win the national championship.
> 
> Fsu just thinks they did something so miraculous in beating an sec team.....they beat auburn.....the same team who caught a tipped pass to beat an unranked uga team. Fsu would crumble in the sec. Winston wouldn't make it 3 games in a row without being hurt. He looked like a scared little kid in the first half. It's ok jameis just throw 2 yard passes and let the receivers run and do all the work. Heisman? I don't think so.......



Can we get a new bottle of sour grapes and a diaper change for 242?
How in the _____ do you explain losing to Auburn & Oklahoma? Both lucky, huh?
Maybe you should work for Disney as an "Imagineer"


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 10, 2014)

FSU is my 2nd favorite team behind UGA.  Used to go down to Tallahassee and watch them after Bobby got there and made it interesting.

I'm hearing that one reason FSU has such problems offensively in the first half was because FSU was not disguising its play signals and the former FSU coach was giving the defense the play.  I noticed the towels on the FSU sideline in the 2nd half but didn't think anything of it until this came out.  Jimbo blamed himself and said he should have thought of that.  It seemed that it really made a difference in the 2nd half the way FSU started moving the ball well.  

We had that issue a couple of years ago down here with Colquitt Co. accusing Lowndes of doing that.  Of course, it is not against the rules and it makes the coach look stupid for not changing his signals when one of his coaches leaves for another team.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jan 10, 2014)

Florithug state won't make it to the playoff next year. No doubt


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 10, 2014)

242outdoors said:


> Bama is the best sec team. Auburn had two miracle weeks in a row. If uga knocks that pass down then bama blows out auburn and then they blow out mizzou and blow out the criminoles. Bama didn't care about the sugar bowl. U have two national championship rings and you're gonna get fired up to play the sugar bowl against a non top 10 team? Saban looked real upset calling the national championship. All they care about is national championships. Nick Marshall is not a national championship qb. Marshall couldn't lead the New England patriots and win the national championship.
> 
> Fsu just thinks they did something so miraculous in beating an sec team.....they beat auburn.....the same team who caught a tipped pass to beat an unranked uga team. Fsu would crumble in the sec. Winston wouldn't make it 3 games in a row without being hurt. He looked like a scared little kid in the first half. It's ok jameis just throw 2 yard passes and let the receivers run and do all the work. Heisman? I don't think so.......


----------



## muddywaters3 (Jan 10, 2014)

242outdoors said:


> Bama is the best sec team. Auburn had two miracle weeks in a row. If uga knocks that pass down then bama blows out auburn and then they blow out mizzou and blow out the criminoles. Bama didn't care about the sugar bowl. U have two national championship rings and you're gonna get fired up to play the sugar bowl against a non top 10 team? Saban looked real upset calling the national championship. All they care about is national championships. Nick Marshall is not a national championship qb. Marshall couldn't lead the New England patriots and win the national championship.
> 
> Fsu just thinks they did something so miraculous in beating an sec team.....they beat auburn.....the same team who caught a tipped pass to beat an unranked uga team. Fsu would crumble in the sec. Winston wouldn't make it 3 games in a row without being hurt. He looked like a scared little kid in the first half. It's ok jameis just throw 2 yard passes and let the receivers run and do all the work. Heisman? I don't think so.......



You rode the short bus to school didnt you.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 10, 2014)

Kawaliga said:


> Rebel Yell, It is obvious there isn't much to you, since in an earlier post, you said "there will be no gloating from this nole' fan". Just so you and your pack will know, I'm over losing the BCS game. Coming from where we were last year, and accomplishing what we did this year is plenty for me. The scary part for you is, we will be as good or better next season.



I'm not gonna trash talk the Auburn faithful.  I have nothing but repect for your coaching staff and team, except for Marshall (but that's got nothing to do with Auburn).
Just so you know, I would have posted that same picture for us if we'd lost.

That pops up after every championship game and it's funny to me every time.

Sorry if you got butt hurt over it.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 10, 2014)

MudDucker said:


> FSU is my 2nd favorite team behind UGA.  Used to go down to Tallahassee and watch them after Bobby got there and made it interesting.
> 
> I'm hearing that one reason FSU has such problems offensively in the first half was because FSU was not disguising its play signals and the former FSU coach was giving the defense the play.  I noticed the towels on the FSU sideline in the 2nd half but didn't think anything of it until this came out.  Jimbo blamed himself and said he should have thought of that.  It seemed that it really made a difference in the 2nd half the way FSU started moving the ball well.
> 
> We had that issue a couple of years ago down here with Colquitt Co. accusing Lowndes of doing that.  Of course, it is not against the rules and it makes the coach look stupid for not changing his signals when one of his coaches leaves for another team.



I've been seeing this, but wasn't gonna mention it here.  Looking back, it's pretty obvious why Auburn's mediocre corners were like blankets on three future NFL recievers.  It was because they knew the routes.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jan 10, 2014)

242outdoors said:


> Bama is the best sec team. Auburn had two miracle weeks in a row. If uga knocks that pass down then bama blows out auburn and then they blow out mizzou and blow out the criminoles. Bama didn't care about the sugar bowl. U have two national championship rings and you're gonna get fired up to play the sugar bowl against a non top 10 team? Saban looked real upset calling the national championship. All they care about is national championships. Nick Marshall is not a national championship qb. Marshall couldn't lead the New England patriots and win the national championship.
> 
> Fsu just thinks they did something so miraculous in beating an sec team.....they beat auburn.....the same team who caught a tipped pass to beat an unranked uga team. Fsu would crumble in the sec. Winston wouldn't make it 3 games in a row without being hurt. He looked like a scared little kid in the first half. It's ok jameis just throw 2 yard passes and let the receivers run and do all the work. Heisman? I don't think so.......



Any of y'all reckon Woodsman has some kin in Jefferson Co?


----------



## 242outdoors (Jan 10, 2014)

Y'all get so touchy calm down. Ur lil Seminoles finally won again after a decade congrats on beating the barners. 

I'm not a bama fan at all I just think they woulda stomped fsu. 

Graduated from uga 09.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jan 10, 2014)

242outdoors said:


> I'm not a bama fan at all I just think they woulda stomped fsu.
> 
> Graduated from uga 09.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 10, 2014)

242outdoors said:


> Y'all get so touchy calm down. Ur lil Seminoles finally won again after a decade congrats on beating the barners.
> 
> Graduated from uga 09.



(DELETED)

Let's talk about YOUR team......

This is what the trophy looked like last time your team touched it....






It's so old that I had a hard time finding it on the INTERNET (if that's even it).

Since the last time your team played for the national title:

UGA has 3 Conference Titles (1 of those was shared)

FSU has 3 National Titles (we don't share)

These are the teams that have won National titles since UGA last held the Cryst.....oops, I mean the Regional Little League Trophy posted above.

Clemson
Penn State
Miami (5 with one shared)
BYU
Oklahoma (2)
Notre Dame
Colorado (shared)
Ga Tech (shared)
Wasington (shared)
Alabama (4)
Florida State (3)
Nebraska (3 with one shared)
Michigan (shared)
Tennessee
Ohio State 
LSU (3 with one shared)
USC (3 with one shared)
Texas
Auburn

I'll concede programs to the likes of Bama, but I'll NEVER use Bama to shield criticism of my team.  You know why?  Because I don't have to.


----------



## 242outdoors (Jan 10, 2014)

Hahaha y'all trip me out. Just an opinion. I think bama would have beaten fsu. That's all. You're gonna waste part of your day searching the web for old pics? Go for it big guy. Lots of keyboard bravery.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 10, 2014)

242outdoors said:


> Hahaha y'all trip me out. Just an opinion. I think bama would have beaten fsu. That's all. You're gonna waste part of your day searching the web for old pics? Go for it big guy. Lots of keyboard bravery.



Keyboard bravery?  DELETED Or did you just hear that term used somewhere else without learning proper context first.

No wonder Bama finally got wore down this year.  Probably from dragging idiot fans of lesser rpograms on their coattails for the past 5 years.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 10, 2014)

Go Noles!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 10, 2014)

Don't make me pull this car over again.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 10, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't make me pull this car over again.



Sorry, Dad.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 10, 2014)

auburn keeping Alabama FROM the NC game was good enough for me just so I can listen to the Alabama bots whine about how they could have beaten FSU when they got their butts handed to them by oklahoma. 



T


----------



## Yotedawg (Jan 10, 2014)

Throwback said:


> auburn keeping Alabama FROM the NC game was good enough for me just so I can listen to the Alabama bots whine about how they could have beaten FSU when they got their butts handed to them by oklahoma.
> 
> 
> 
> T



Oh, well, there's an excuse as to why they got raped by OU.



> Bama didn't care about the sugar bowl. U have two national championship rings and you're gonna get fired up to play the sugar bowl against a non top 10 team?  All they care about is national championships.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 10, 2014)

If that were true they could have just forfeited and saved the program money to pay their players next year. 

T


----------



## WickedTider (Jan 11, 2014)

Throwback said:


> auburn keeping Alabama FROM the NC game was good enough for me just so I can listen to the Alabama bots whine about how they could have beaten FSU when they got their butts handed to them by oklahoma.
> 
> 
> 
> T



My Tide wasn't going to beat anyone in a bowl game the way they played. I am truly disappointed in the Sugar Bowl performance. 
The AU loss to FSU eases the pain a ton. I love the way AU lost that game. Missed FG, 100 yd kick return, FSU late TD with 13 secs remaining, and Tre Masons premature Heisman pose with a min left. 

Thanks FSU


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 11, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> My Tide wasn't going to beat anyone in a bowl game the way they played. I am truly disappointed in the Sugar Bowl performance.
> The AU loss to FSU eases the pain a ton. I love the way AU lost that game. Missed FG, 100 yd kick return, FSU late TD with 13 secs remaining, and Tre Masons premature Heisman pose with a min left.
> 
> Thanks FSU



You know Mason has to feel like an idiot after that one.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 11, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> You know Mason has to feel like an idiot after that one.



All the way to the bank ....congrats on a great game an WDE


----------



## weagle (Jan 11, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> You know Mason has to feel like an idiot after that one.



Why?  I'm not big on any end zone celebrating.  It's all  "look at me".  But if you are going to do a "look at me" pose then after hanging 195 yds on the best defense in the nation would be the time to do it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 11, 2014)

weagle said:


> Why?  I'm not big on any end zone celebrating.  It's all  "look at me".  But if you are going to do a "look at me" pose then after hanging 195 yds on the best defense in the nation would be the time to do it.



I saw it as a jab at Winston. It was more like a look at me, I just scored the winning TD, I should have won the Heisman.  Then to have the Heisman winner take the field and lead his team to victory.


Mason did have a good game though, I'll give him that.


----------



## WickedTider (Jan 11, 2014)

SpotandStalk said:


> I saw it as a jab at Winston. It was more like a look at me, I just scored the winning TD, I should have won the Heisman.  Then to have the Heisman winner take the field and lead his team to victory.



That's exactly what the purpose of his pose was, and Winston showed him why he was at the bottom of the voting. It was another example of karma backfire, just like the missed FG chip-shot and the 100+ yd kick return.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 11, 2014)

If Tre had tripped and fallen on the 20 yard line, Auburn would have won the game. The Heisman pose, while I didn't like it, would not have looked quite as ridiculous.


----------



## weagle (Jan 11, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> That's exactly what the purpose of his pose was, and Winston showed him why he was at the bottom of the voting. It was another example of karma backfire, just like the missed FG chip-shot and the 100+ yd kick return.



He did the same pose in the Missouri game.  Was  Winston there? 

It's just a "look at me" celebratory move.  Running backs have been doing it forever.  Not directed at anyone in particular.


----------



## WickedTider (Jan 13, 2014)

weagle said:


> He did the same pose in the Missouri game.  Was  Winston there?
> 
> I/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 13, 2014)

WickedTider said:


> weagle said:
> 
> 
> > He did the same pose in the Missouri game.  Was  Winston there?
> ...


----------



## alphachief (Jan 13, 2014)

This should clear this issue up...


----------



## WickedTider (Jan 13, 2014)

fairhope said:


> WickedTider said:
> 
> 
> > One thing that is being left out here, and I didn't watch the game but heard some rumblings, is the fact that the pose and the spiking of the ball should have been flagged and from what I understand weren't. Had FSU not driven down the field and scored, we would have had a totally different situation to discuss here.
> ...


----------



## huntin4bucks (Jan 28, 2014)

let me say this, both to the nole fans and bama fans, auburn played a heck of a game and stopped doing what worked for 3 qtrs., we stopped blitzing and that allowed jamesin to get in his groove, big mistake on auburn, we dominated 3 qtrs. and let up. 

as for bama fans, look yall got worse problems, yall have hired lane kiffin to try to match minds with gus, what a freakin joke, yall wont be back this year, lol. saban got out coached, by as yall say a high school coach, deal with it, you lost get over it, the best sec team did play in the national. and we showed the world that fsu only dominated those schools cause they had a weak schedule that allowed them to get that many points on them. sure didn't put 50 points on auburn. we will be back and fsu will not. sec rules always has always will.


----------



## maker4life (Jan 28, 2014)

You dominated a quarter and a half. Believe what you want but that's it! After giving up those first three scores FSU went on a 31-10 run. Bottom line is once FSU settled in and made their adjustments the talent took over and that's all she wrote!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 28, 2014)

huntin4bucks said:


> let me say this, both to the nole fans and bama fans, auburn played a heck of a game and stopped doing what worked for 3 qtrs., we stopped blitzing and that allowed jamesin to get in his groove, big mistake on auburn, we dominated 3 qtrs. and let up.
> 
> as for bama fans, look yall got worse problems, yall have hired lane kiffin to try to match minds with gus, what a freakin joke, yall wont be back this year, lol. saban got out coached, by as yall say a high school coach, deal with it, you lost get over it, the best sec team did play in the national. and we showed the world that fsu only dominated those schools cause they had a weak schedule that allowed them to get that many points on them. sure didn't put 50 points on auburn. we will be back and fsu will not. sec rules always has always will.






WOW!!


----------



## Bpruitt (Jan 28, 2014)

huntin4bucks said:


> let me say this, both to the nole fans and bama fans, auburn played a heck of a game and stopped doing what worked for 3 qtrs., we stopped blitzing and that allowed jamesin to get in his groove, big mistake on auburn, we dominated 3 qtrs. and let up.
> 
> as for bama fans, look yall got worse problems, yall have hired lane kiffin to try to match minds with gus, what a freakin joke, yall wont be back this year, lol. saban got out coached, by as yall say a high school coach, deal with it, you lost get over it, the best sec team did play in the national. and we showed the world that fsu only dominated those schools cause they had a weak schedule that allowed them to get that many points on them. sure didn't put 50 points on auburn. we will be back and fsu will not. sec rules always has always will.



^Truth right there!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 28, 2014)

Bpruitt said:


> ^Truth right there!



Go NOLES!!


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 29, 2014)

This season can't get here soon enough for me. Our future is bright, can't say that for certain other teams, and their blowhard rabble.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Kawaliga said:


> This season can't get here soon enough for me. Our future is bright, can't say that for certain other teams, and their blowhard rabble.



Y'all will be 2nd or 3rd in the west.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Jan 29, 2014)

WDE.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 29, 2014)

maker4life said:


> You dominated a quarter and a half. Believe what you want but that's it! After giving up those first three scores FSU went on a 31-10 run. Bottom line is once FSU settled in and made their adjustments the talent took over and that's all she wrote!



A quarter and a half is right and then FSU figured out that they were stealing the signals and the domination switched.


----------



## Kawaliga (Jan 29, 2014)

*To the Auburn fans on the board*



rex upshaw said:


> Y'all will be 2nd or 3rd in the west.



You have said some silly things in the past, but this tops it all. Oh wait, you really believe this.


----------



## trubluau (Jan 30, 2014)

*I'll say this*

I was at the game and I still believe Auburn was the better team. Did FSU deserve to win, absolutely. They did what I thought they couldn't do, come from behind in the 4th quarter. FSU did everything they needed to win. They did not leave any points on the field. Every chance they had to put up points they did. Congrats. Auburn left 10 points on the field. (missed chip shot FG and a wide open underthrown/dropped ball on the first drive of the game). If Auburn converts those to points it's ballgame. As far as the whole stealing plays goes, I don't know if it really happened or not but I do know that about as much of information that you can get from stealling signals and relaying them to 11 people on defense is run or pass. Those saying they knew the routes of all receivers, don't have a clue about the complexity of the game. Congrats to FSU for winning the natty and congrats to Auburn for having one of the best turn around seasons in college football history and never giving up. Makes me proud to say that I am an Auburn man. WDE!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 30, 2014)

Kawaliga said:


> You have said some silly things in the past, but this tops it all. Oh wait, you really believe this.



Would 4th have been more accurate?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Jan 30, 2014)

trubluau said:


> I was at the game and I still believe Auburn was the better team. Did FSU deserve to win, absolutely. They did what I thought they couldn't do, come from behind in the 4th quarter. FSU did everything they needed to win. They did not leave any points on the field. Every chance they had to put up points they did. Congrats. Auburn left 10 points on the field. (missed chip shot FG and a wide open underthrown/dropped ball on the first drive of the game). If Auburn converts those to points it's ballgame. As far as the whole stealing plays goes, I don't know if it really happened or not but I do know that about as much of information that you can get from stealling signals and relaying them to 11 people on defense is run or pass. Those saying they knew the routes of all receivers, don't have a clue about the complexity of the game. Congrats to FSU for winning the natty and congrats to Auburn for having one of the best turn around seasons in college football history and never giving up. Makes me proud to say that I am an Auburn man. WDE!



21-3 Auburn or 31-10 FSU?

If these teams played ten more times, I could see the 31-10 FSU run happening alot more than the 21-3 Auburn run.


You conveniently left out the three muffed punts that Auburn recovered.  How often does a team get those bounces?

Once FSU dug out of the horrible starting field position, the game went about like I thought it would have from the jump.

Great game by Auburn though.  They had me worried for a minute.


----------



## mike1225 (Jan 30, 2014)

You were probably worried about 59 minutes. It was a really good game & congrats to Fsu.


----------

